
10 years and over 520 episodes of podcasting (Hanselminutes) - jaimebuelta
http://feeds.hanselman.com/~/153919266/0/scotthanselman~years-and-over-episodes-of-podcasting-Tech-is-a-marathon-not-a-sprint.aspx
======
brudgers
Maybe the most important part of Hanselman's oeuvre will turn out to be as an
oral history the evolution of Microsoft from it's 1990's shrinkwrapped
software development culture to today's more open source multi-platform
oriented culture of free-range nerds.

